# Missing PPV's :-(



## noeettica (Mar 20, 2009)

Hughes Hird-E2

The PPV's are not on the Guide missing from 140 somthing to 190 somthing 

How do I fix this 

Thanxx Dave


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Actually the only way to fix it is to call DirecTV for a newer receiver. These older legacy receivers have limited space for guide data, and DirecTV had to pear down the channels in the guide (especially in PPV) to get things to "look right" for the regular channels. I'm oversimplifying a bit, but the guide data is too big/too much for the older receivers.


----------



## noeettica (Mar 20, 2009)

Found A Good Used GAEBOA And Luvin it !!!

Dave


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Can this happen for us with new receivers? I grow tired of scxrolling thru pages of HDPPV to get to real channels :nono2:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Create your own channel guide (Favorites) and eliminate the PPV channels.



Zellio said:


> Can this happen for us with new receivers? I grow tired of scxrolling thru pages of HDPPV to get to real channels :nono2:


----------

